# cichlids, dovii, new baby midas



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

here are some pics taken to day of my dovii, new baby midas, and rtc. also some of my mamal cats.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great shots









Everytime when I see a pic of a RTC I really wish I didn't get rid of mine two rtc's. But maybe one day......


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

rtcs are the coolest fish ever good luck wit him/her


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya there pretty cool, kinda an aquatic black hole though.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

nice pets


----------

